# Which Bank?



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Best bank in NZ? So far I've seen Westpac,
ANZ, and Kiwi Bank (all of which allow for transfer of funds for migrants moving from overseas). Any opinions would be great.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

actemplin said:


> Best bank in NZ? So far I've seen Westpac, ANZ, and Kiwi Bank (all of which allow for transfer of funds for migrants moving from overseas). Any opinions would be great.


We joined ANZ from the UK without any problems.
I'm sure they're all very similar though I haven't any experience of any other bank so far.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

actemplin said:


> Best bank in NZ? So far I've seen Westpac,
> ANZ, and Kiwi Bank (all of which allow for transfer of funds for migrants moving from overseas). Any opinions would be great.


I bank with both ANZ & Kiwibank but honestly can say I prefer Kiwibank of the two. Years ago all of the banks charged extortionate fees, but Kiwibank came on the scene a few years ago & I switched to them as they offered accounts without fees.

I would advise not using a bank to transfer funds when moving countries but use a currency transfer service to get best exchange rates.


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

Once in New Zealand, I'd suggest Kiwibank because they've got a branch everywhere where there is a post office, there are low or no fees on everyday banking, and they seem to make an effort in keeping their policies and paperwork simple.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

actemplin said:


> Best bank in NZ? So far I've seen Westpac,
> ANZ, and Kiwi Bank (all of which allow for transfer of funds for migrants moving from overseas). Any opinions would be great.


I initially set up my bank account with Westpac, from overseas, then once here for a bit changed to ASB. I found Westpac's customer service to be extraordinarily bad, whether on the phone or in person; ASB, on the other hand, has been perfect.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

I started with National, which got subsumed in ANZ. Having hated ANZ whilst living in Oz, I switched to BNZ. But when we bought our house and used Kiwibank for our home loan I moved my banking to Kiwibank.

I like them, but they don't have as many ATM machines as the major banks do. And their systems are a bit antiquated--taking more than a day to remove a hold on my credit card once they established my online international purchases were legitimate. In Canada that would've been sorted instantaneously.


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Thanks all. Kiwi bank is probably what we are going to go with. The other one I've heard of is the Cooperative Bank. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't they have Commonwealth Bank in NZ?


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Kiwibank also*

We were with HSBC when we moved here and now with kiwibank, we have quite a few accounts and find them really good. 

We used HSBC to move money initially from the UK, but were told about ""currency online" based in Christchurch. They are really good, you have total control of your transfer. We still use them to bring over any monies accumulated back in the UK. There are plenty of other companies such as Forex etc. The banks charge more and you are never sure of the exchange rate until the deal is done.


----------

